# How to improve mountain creek?



## davefr (Oct 22, 2020)

I'm building the Woodlands Grand Valley kit. I'm modifying the dry creek bed into a running creek and plan to add a waterfall and small lake at the bottom. My creek is narrow/shallow and steep. I've included a few pools along the way down. I'm using Realistic Water with a little moss green and Water effects.
I'm fairly happy so far but want to improve on it. What would you do to improve it? Some talented guys do amazing work but I lack the artistic talent and would embrace any suggestions. 
TIA


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

the rocks in the creek, had to come from somewhere. should there be more in the hill, semi buried and less in the creek?
and where is the green slime on the rocks?


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

I would add some debris, small sticks, etc. I would also try adding some white water by dry brushing some white paint where you would expect some rabids.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

The water is low, so it's also slow. IMO, white water is not indicated. If you want faster water, then by all means, have lots of froth and air and white streaks. But that means you have to increase the depth of what is apparent so far. Also, if you have more and faster water, there's a good chance, not a certainty, that it would also pick up more silt, colour, and turbidity. Again, not necessarily, but it's something to ponder. 

I think you need to add volume. The grade average is rather considerable for this stream, so it would have a lot of water passing down it at times of the year. If it were me, I'd almost double the volume of the water, and I'd dye the pour with a single drop of 'slate gray'. I'd also add a pinch of plaster of Paris dry powder to the mix. 

The advice to add some debris is sound. A few bleached trees jammed here and there, or high 'n dry, would add to the realism.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Remove most of the rocks so you can see the water better.


----------



## davefr (Oct 22, 2020)

Thanks for all the suggestions. They're great ideas. I would like to see more water but the creek drops 10" over a 38" run and that doesn't even count the final waterfall dropoff. Realistic Water will simply coat the surface of the creek bed and all drool down to the bottom. I had to use lots of rocks to make some small pools/mini dams to get any water effect at all. I also had to raise up one end of the layout platform while the Realistic water cured. I just can't get more water depth nor would it be realistic given the steep slope. It is steeper then it looks in the images. I'm hoping that I can use Water Effects to mimic more water flowing over and thru the rocks.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

The Water Effects product is thicker, so it won't run down the hill. So I'd try that to give you the look of some more volume of water where appropriate. You can shape it into rapids and other areas of turbulence. The one thing you won't be able to do with it is get it to lay down smooth and glassy, that's what the Realistic Water is for. You want the amount of water going over your waterfall to match what's coming down the stream. I used Water Effects to make my waterfall, so it will work for that purpose too.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

davefr said:


> I'm building the Woodlands Grand Valley kit. I'm modifying the dry creek bed into a running creek and plan to add a waterfall and small lake at the bottom. My creek is narrow/shallow and steep. I've included a few pools along the way down. I'm using Realistic Water with a little moss green and Water effects.
> I'm fairly happy so far but want to improve on it. What would you do to improve it? Some talented guys do amazing work but I lack the artistic talent and would embrace any suggestions.
> TIA
> 
> ...


 I agree with the prior advice about too many (and too big) rocks in the stream and none anywhere around it. It helps to look at nature, and think in terms of how things happen in the real world. Water runs downhill and erodes the earth in many places so there should be some "mini tributaries" ditches feeding your stream. Water flowing around a curve cuts the land away at the outer side of the curve (where the water is flowing faster. It tends to deposit soil into a more gradual sloped bank on the inside of the curve, where the water flows more slowly. The railroad would have dug drainage ditches on either side of the ballast roadbed, to prevent washouts. You might model a culvert to to let water flow between the two ditches If your stream is fast flowing, then white water is a good idea too. Instead of the much more expensive realistic water product, I'd use more generic, and reasonably priced materials, like mod podge, RTV silicone sealant, and perhaps fiber optics, fishing line, or string, for the waterfall & rapids. The photos below show some "water" I've made using these materials.

Good Luck & Have Fun;

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

You can use Gel Gloss Medium if the product you are using is too runny. Gel is like toothpaste...it won't run much, if at all. See Michael's or similar craft stores.


----------

